# Alex Simmons gets PEZ'd



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice work mate!

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=9496&status=True&catname=Latest News


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

nice catch. thanks for the heads-up.


and good on you, Alex.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> Nice work mate!
> 
> http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=9496&status=True&catname=Latest News


Thanks. 

It was quite a detailed interview - they only included some snippets there - I think Mark is looking to publish a fuller version somewhere at some stage.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Nice read....

Helps explain the method to the madness that is the training plan provided by my coach


----------

